# Brown Moor Caravan Club site? Anyone been?



## 96876 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone had been to the caravan club site @ Hawes Brown Moor?

Would appreciate any feedback esp regarding good pubs within walking distance and dog walk area.  

Many Thanks


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi mrsjobba2 - it's me again

Brown moor site is a great site - just a short walk into Hawes where there are a number of good pubs and cafes to choose from - some good shops too and caters well for walkers. Has a good, fenced dog walk with brilliant views - we were there last November and had absolutely great weather; brilliant blue/sunny days and frosty nights.

If you do go don't pick a pitch down on the bottom row near the farm buildings - there is a dog kept outside who barks well into the night.

regards, david


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Good laundry facilities too. Always used to book a night or two there mid way through our Yorkshire holidays if only to catch up on the dhobi.


Frank


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Nice games room at top of site with pool, table football and table tennis - take your own bats and ball though!

I concur with David, keep away from the right hand half of the park near the farm.

Peter and Irene


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

When are you going? I think its closed for the winter now.

I agree with the other comments - a good site, a short walk into Hawes - several pubs, and draft Rigwelter (brewed by Black Sheep) if you like strong beer - good job its a walk!

Don't forget the wensleydale cheese factory as well.

JeffO


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Opens 18 March.


----------



## 96876 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for your replies

I have booked now for over Christmas

Next job is to find a pub / restaurant that will do Christmas dinner.
:wink:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

if you like walking Hawes in on the Pennine way, and there are also good pubs at Hardraw [with Falls] and Bainbridge - or there were a few years ago

wouldn't think you will have much problem finding a pub/hotel in Hawes that will do christmas lunch

8)


----------



## lydgate (May 17, 2005)

The pub in Hardraw is the Green Dragon. Well worth a visit.

You can get to it by walking a mile or so of the Pennine Way from just outside the site.

http://www.greendragonhardraw.co.uk/


----------

